# State Laws for Impersonating a Paramedic



## mbcwgrl (Oct 23, 2008)

:sad:We all know the laws regarding impersonating a police officer. We all know doing such a horrible thing has severe punishment. We all know the severe risks involved dealing with a fake cop. BUT... What about the risks, punishment and laws regarding a fake Paramedic or rescuer? I was wondering what states have laws in place and what your views are regarding what the punishment should be for impersonating a paramedic.  Personally, I think there should be laws in place for EVERY state making it illegal to impersonate a Paramedic or rescuer. Believe it or not there are states where it isnt exactly illegal. My state being one of them. There recently was a person who acted as a valid medic and was working for months treating patients, pushing narcs, and taking the overall responsibilities of a medic. The good news (if there is any) is he was an EMT and a very solid one at that. He probably had the knowledge (well I'm giving him the benifit of the doubt) he just didn't have the proper certs. They figured him out because he put in for a transfer and the FD he was going to work with did their own background check. Which brings me to my 3rd question... Do you know how intense your state's background checks are??? :glare:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ironically it is a Felony for impersonating a Paramedic and all the levels of being an EMT if you are not one, but a misdemeanor if you strike one. 

A few years ago we had an Interstate bridge collapse after being struck by a boat causing fatalities and severe injuries. One person acclaimed to be a medic and was attempting to instruct others on what to do. Very elaborate and was suspected as being very bragging on all that they were certified and could do.. basically a gotcha. He was found guilty of hampering with rescue, impersonating medical personal and etc.. so a new law was made to be a felony to impersonate any type of Rescue and Medical personnel. 

To get hired on every EMS in my state one has to have a criminal background as well as each person is supposed be checked through the state to verify license level. One can as well verify if they are currently certified through the NREMT at their website as well


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 23, 2008)

In Illinois it is a class 4 felony.    720 ILCS 5/32-5.6


----------



## mbcwgrl (Oct 25, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Ironically it is a Felony for impersonating a Paramedic and all the levels of being an EMT if you are not one, but a misdemeanor if you strike one.
> 
> A few years ago we had an Interstate bridge collapse after being struck by a boat causing fatalities and severe injuries. One person acclaimed to be a medic and was attempting to instruct others on what to do. Very elaborate and was suspected as being very bragging on all that they were certified and could do.. basically a gotcha. He was found guilty of hampering with rescue, impersonating medical personal and etc.. so a new law was made to be a felony to impersonate any type of Rescue and Medical personnel.
> 
> To get hired on every EMS in my state one has to have a criminal background as well as each person is supposed be checked through the state to verify license level. One can as well verify if they are currently certified through the NREMT at their website as well



I'm really bummed that we dont have a law! Recently there has been more and more impersonating of paramedics and 1st responders so hopefully one will be coming in the near future! We also have no laws for beating us up! However we do have great police depts around here that take good care of us!


----------



## firecoins (Oct 25, 2008)

mbcwgrl said:


> We also have no laws for beating us up!



Technically It is illegal to beat anyone up.  Its not legal to beat us up just becuase we are an EMT/Medic.  Technically.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's an interesting, in-depth feature article about a man who was caught impersonating an EMT.   It details his background, motivations, how he did it, the fallout and includes an interview with the man. 

He was charged with criminal impersonation, a class 6 felony. Impersonating a peace officer is also a class 6 felony.


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have no idea what the law is in regards to jailtime/fines, but I know here you'll lose your license and be fined by the regulating body.


----------



## emtsteve87 (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think NY has any laws about impersonating Medical Personnel, but we do have "Obstructing EMS" PL 195.16 which is a Class A Misdemeanor. There are some more but they fall under "government officials" which NY is now going to allow FFs and EMTs to fall under that classification in regards to Penal Law.


----------

